# bottom of bump gone soft and saggy???



## sherrie123

hey ladies for past few days ive noticed the very bottom of my bump below my belly button has gone all soft and saggy :shrug: i was at midwife last week and she said that LO hasnt engaged at all yet and is still what they call "free". any ideas why its gone all weird? or anyone else noticed their belly sagging lol 
its scary like a preview of what my tummy going to look like after LO is out :haha:


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

Mines is a little like that unless baby is pushing head right down, maybe it's just stretched a little?? Sorry I'm not much help, I'm 39weeks though with my second x


----------



## JessPape

Yep mine has, but i've been a little on the chunky side before i got pregnant, and this was where i had a little fat pouch, so im sure im going to have the lovely saggy fat pouch that never goes away after baby, but oh well.. It was worth it for my princess.


----------



## Aimee1003

I think it has to do with how the baby is positioned. Every since I dropped, the bottom of my tummy is much softer than the rest. Above my belly button and on the sides are tight, tight, tight. I know the baby is way down in my pelvis because the dr said so....


----------



## foxfamily

Aimee1003 said:


> I think it has to do with how the baby is positioned. Every since I dropped, the bottom of my tummy is much softer than the rest. Above my belly button and on the sides are tight, tight, tight. I know the baby is way down in my pelvis because the dr said so....

I am in exactly the same place. Head is way down in the pelvis, but bottom of my belly is well so much softer now!!


----------



## Nafretili

I'm not quite term, but I noticed this in the bath the other day!

Just above where my pubic hair would start is soft and saggy, top and sides of bump are very tight!

I can't really help, but I have it to so I assume it's normal? lol


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Yep, soft here too! xo


----------



## sherrie123

hmmm i wonder if it means my wee man has started to engage then? he hadnt last thursday, how long does it take for them to drop down? sorry for all the questions, im rather clueless lol x


----------



## Vicky1982

I have the same and my midwife said it is because she is back to back x


----------



## MrsKyliePaton

My LO is all over the place lol, think I'm going to end up back to back as babies back was on my right side, but baby hasn't engaged yet and is just sitting on the pelvis so the midwife told me today x


----------



## sezrah

OOOoh someone else has this?!?! I thought I'd put on weight on my tum but now I think about it it happened when he had started to engage (around 3/5s) so I guess it was because of that!


----------



## sherrie123

my LO's back was on the left side last time i saw my midwife, apparently if baby is back to back it makes pushing alot harder? x


----------



## Vicky1982

sherrie123 said:


> my LO's back was on the left side last time i saw my midwife, apparently if baby is back to back it makes pushing alot harder? x

My first baby was back to back and ended up with a 60 hour labour, i dont think its the pushing that can be hard but the baby engaging in the birth canel as they have to turn round. In the end she wouldn't turn, so had to go into theatre :cry: but she was worth every second, mine has started to go on my right hand side, so making my bump look very strange indeed :haha: 

Just hope this little lady turns and fast as due on Sunday x x:kiss:


----------



## jenfirstbaby

Ooo I noticed this too the last few days,. My bump seems really high tho and uncomfortable,. So I assumed baby wasn't engaged??


----------



## sherrie123

Vicky1982 said:


> sherrie123 said:
> 
> 
> my LO's back was on the left side last time i saw my midwife, apparently if baby is back to back it makes pushing alot harder? x
> 
> My first baby was back to back and ended up with a 60 hour labour, i dont think its the pushing that can be hard but the baby engaging in the birth canel as they have to turn round. In the end she wouldn't turn, so had to go into theatre :cry: but she was worth every second, mine has started to go on my right hand side, so making my bump look very strange indeed :haha:
> 
> Just hope this little lady turns and fast as due on Sunday x x:kiss:Click to expand...

speaking of strange looking bumps, this was mine earlier on lol no idea what LO was doing :haha::haha: 

https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab73/weeshez/120516_180454.jpg


----------



## zBaby

sherrie123 said:


> Vicky1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrie123 said:
> 
> 
> my LO's back was on the left side last time i saw my midwife, apparently if baby is back to back it makes pushing alot harder? x
> 
> My first baby was back to back and ended up with a 60 hour labour, i dont think its the pushing that can be hard but the baby engaging in the birth canel as they have to turn round. In the end she wouldn't turn, so had to go into theatre :cry: but she was worth every second, mine has started to go on my right hand side, so making my bump look very strange indeed :haha:
> 
> Just hope this little lady turns and fast as due on Sunday x x:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> speaking of strange looking bumps, this was mine earlier on lol no idea what LO was doing :haha::haha:
> 
> https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab73/weeshez/120516_180454.jpgClick to expand...



This happens Everytime i lay on my back!!!!
Its to funny, like he just pops right out!


----------



## Vicky1982

zBaby said:


> sherrie123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vicky1982 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sherrie123 said:
> 
> 
> my LO's back was on the left side last time i saw my midwife, apparently if baby is back to back it makes pushing alot harder? x
> 
> My first baby was back to back and ended up with a 60 hour labour, i dont think its the pushing that can be hard but the baby engaging in the birth canel as they have to turn round. In the end she wouldn't turn, so had to go into theatre :cry: but she was worth every second, mine has started to go on my right hand side, so making my bump look very strange indeed :haha:
> 
> Just hope this little lady turns and fast as due on Sunday x x:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> speaking of strange looking bumps, this was mine earlier on lol no idea what LO was doing :haha::haha:
> 
> https://i851.photobucket.com/albums/ab73/weeshez/120516_180454.jpgClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This happens Everytime i lay on my back!!!!
> Its to funny, like he just pops right out!Click to expand...


My lo does this well, is urs back to back?


----------



## SaMa86

Mine's gone saggy too and I was wondering what it was so glad you asked!


----------



## sherrie123

no as far as im aware his back is to my belly button because midwife was able to feel his bum at the top of my bump last week when she was feeling his position x


----------

